# Snow



## B/STOCK (Aug 3, 2004)

Not much happening in the Northeast with the snow cover. Can't wait till spring when the cruising starts again. Michael


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Just one of the reasons I moved to Florida.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah, this car is definitely lousy in the snow. I hit a patch of hard packed snow going into work the other night (I plow snow)...doing 20 mph straight, not touching the gas harder than normal, not touching the brake, and it went into a spin immediately. But I still wouldn't move to Florida though  I'm a cold weather person.


----------



## DJ_YellowGTO (Oct 8, 2004)

If you drive the GTO in the snow with the stock tires it will suck. Those tires sucked in any weather. I picked up a set of dunlop winter sport m3's and the GTO drives great in the snow. Not one problem so far with it and it even handles better in the rain. The only problem now is worrying about every a-hole in their suv's who think that they are God's gift in the snow with them. When will people learn that they don't brake as good as a car. Last snow storm every accident on 91-south was a suv, but the GTO was stright as an arrow.


----------



## Aahleks (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah, winter tires make a HUGE difference. night and day.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

um... I guarantee I drive in the worst snow on this board, and I never have a problem with the stock tires. You guys just need more practice driving in the snow, in any car. 15 years in Buffalo, NY (minus 9 months in Tampa, last year) and I've driven every type of vehicle in the snow you can imagine. It's greatly helped my poor weather driving skills.


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

I got my 04 last January and due to my work situation I had to drive it for the remainder of the winter here in Mass. and had no problems at all even with the stock tires. This winter it is sitting in my new garage with the rest of my "toys". :cool


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

All I know.......since I can aford the Goat I can aford to let her sleep thru winter. Why take a chance, I trust my driving, just not every other fool around me. :cheers


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Need more practice driving in the snow? Little bit of a wiseass eh? I have to go to work in the snow, ice..any inclement weather, and I have to drive the commercial snow plows in it, so I really don't need any more practice driving in it. If I had a choice, I wouldn't drive and just relax in the warmth and watch out the window.

By the way, I just got in after missing out on another night's sleep because of snow, hence why I'm a little grouchy.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

Ya there really is a skill to driving in the snow. Its dangerous in any car though 4WD, snow tires,etc. Im gunna opt to leave her home when i can in the heavy stuff.

Snowmobile might be your best bet. Or one of those trucks they use to groom the ski slopes .

-Frank


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> Need more practice driving in the snow? Little bit of a wiseass eh? I have to go to work in the snow, ice..any inclement weather, and I have to drive the commercial snow plows in it, so I really don't need any more practice driving in it. If I had a choice, I wouldn't drive and just relax in the warmth and watch out the window.
> 
> By the way, I just got in after missing out on another night's sleep because of snow, hence why I'm a little grouchy.


Not being a wiseass. But if you spun the goat going straight at 20mph while not touching the gas or brake, than there is a problem. I drive to and from work everyday in the worst snow most people on this board have ever seen. In Buffalo, nothing ever closes due to inclmate weather, let alone my place of business.

I would think you know that driving a plow is different than driving a muscle car. Is this the first winter you've driven a car like the GTO. Nobody said you couldn't drive the plow, but the GTO might be a different story.

I'm not trying to say you're spinout wasn't a freak series of events, hell, things like that can happen in 4wd vehicles. But all this talk of the GTOs suckin ass in the snow, especially on stock tires is BS. You just have to know what you're doing. (and I'm not specifically talking about you 79TA&04GOAT.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I sold my camaro wheels and snow tires, added about $100 and got a set of BMW 17X7.5 41mm offset rims with near new Blizzak LM22s 225/50/17.

Put them on last yesterday. The hub of the BMW wheel is a tad larger than the GTO hub. The lug nuts have the same shape and snugged up nicely. Drove the car up to 70mph and no shaking.

The Blizzaks feel nicer than the BFGs the car came with.

I had to hunt for center caps that didnt have the roundel. Would have popped them off the ones on the wheel but they were not included in the deal.

Will report back after first snow.


----------



## jpw500 (Jan 10, 2005)

79TA&04GTO said:


> Yeah, this car is definitely lousy in the snow. I hit a patch of hard packed snow going into work the other night (I plow snow)...doing 20 mph straight, not touching the gas harder than normal, not touching the brake, and it went into a spin immediately. But I still wouldn't move to Florida though  I'm a cold weather person.


Im with ya, on the FL, part, I just moved to FL for school, from WI, went home for xmas, went snowboarding had so much fun, I live, in pinellas county and i hate alll the damn people all you do is sit at fricken traffic lights, sure the weather is nice, but i miss the snow now that im down here. As soon as im done im outta here. 

just my 2 cents on FL not that any one cares


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

jpw500 said:


> Im with ya, on the FL, part, I just moved to FL for school, from WI, went home for xmas, went snowboarding had so much fun, I live, in pinellas county and i hate alll the damn people all you do is sit at fricken traffic lights, sure the weather is nice, but i miss the snow now that im down here. As soon as im done im outta here.
> 
> just my 2 cents on FL not that any one cares


Last year, I lived off of Hillsborough Ave (Tampa Rd.). Basically on the border of Pinellas and Hillsborough Counties. My wife and I hated it, so we moved back to Western New York after only 9 months in FL.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

well, also forgot that my front tires (used to be my rear tires) are close to bald...and I found out the other day there was an accident there prior, so I was correct when I thought I saw some hardpacked snow.  

So, after a little bit of hindsite, I forgot about my front tires' condition, so it's somewhat my fault. I've driven a 79 TransAm in the snow before, it was fine...although, it didn't quite have as much power. 

Also, I know commercial trucks and a performance car differ big time in lousy weather, but with a plow that weighs about a ton taking weight off the rear, and then having no load in the back of the truck at times...throws some nasty situations at you on occasion if you catch even a rut in the road. 

Anyway, enough said...my fault for having those crappy tires in the front.


----------

